# NMC



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

I have asked for the NMC to send me a form to join. Any idea how long they take please?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It shouldn't take too long, maybe a week or so depending on when the Secretary can get to post it!


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I got mine via email so you shouldnt have to wait too long, apparently they have a new secretary?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes we do have a new Secretary, her name is Anne Tomkins. Let us know when you get your form!


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks again ....... I was a bit surprised when the site had no telephone number for contact really because if people have email trouble they would be stuck really.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

not heard anything from them yet


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You might want to try emailing the new secretary to check she got your message. I will PM the email to you


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

thanyou


----------

